# Anti-PETA animation!



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently re-discovered this on YouTube -- I made it with my sister and brother a couple years ago, a Lego-animated spoof of PETA's "Sea Kittens" campaign to save fish!

(I did the voice of the PETA guy -- rest assured that is not my regular voice!)

Enjoy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cute, very imaginative. Are you sure that's not your real voice?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good-- tabby and fries for supper!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice animated peta good job


----------

